# New Coach Thread



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

I want your guys picks, we all think Cheeks would probably be the best fit, but I heard today he is not going to be let out of Portland.

Calipari?
Randy Ayres?

I think Fratello

But my guess is like Roby said Eddie Jordan, hes relatively young, had a short term job before, needs to breakthrough eventually. Woukd be a good rebuilding candidate.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Portland turns town Philly's request to speak to Cheeks


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Portland turns town Philly's request to speak to Cheeks


Thanks for the link, well that rules Cheeks out, lets see who you guys want


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I think Paul Silas would be a great fit for this team.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Fratello is a terrible coach Hotshot. You will not find one player that has anything nice to say about him.

Give me 

VAN Gundy
or
Silas


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Fratello is a terrible coach Hotshot. You will not find one player that has anything nice to say about him.
> 
> Give me
> ...


How many players did he have? In Cleveland I remember him doing a farely nice job, and though he has been away from the game he is still very involved.

My youth does hurt me here though, I dont hearing many bad things about player/coach relationships with him, could you refresh my memory??

I dont really like Silas, I always thought that team underacheived, regardless of injuries. I just think he wouldnt be the right choice.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> 
> 
> How many players did he have? In Cleveland I remember him doing a farely nice job, and though he has been away from the game he is still very involved.
> ...


Even though they won games, Eddie Johnson and Doc Rivers were not big fans of his at all.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

What about Eddie Jordan? Any chance Snider and Co. can woo him from New Jersey? And even though he hasn't coached, what about Rick Mahorn?

I felt like slapping my friend, he said he wanted Bill Walton to coach the Sixers. 

-Tim


----------



## sixers04 (May 21, 2003)

*thompson*

How about TNT analyst and former GEORGETOWN coach 


JOHN THOMPSON. He has worked with AI before.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

Well, Van Gundy and the Philly organization decided they aren't a fit. I don't like Van Gundy anyway though, I'd rather see him take over a team I don't like. I hope the Sixers pick up Silas.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Right now, I like Paul Silas.

John Thompson would be interesting, but I don't know if he'd actually be up for it.

We need someone who will stand up to AI like Brown did.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I heard on the radio that Doug Collins was a possiblity


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> I heard on the radio that Doug Collins was a possiblity


I dont want that all.:no:


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont want that all.:no:


I don't blame you I remember when Doug was coaching the pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

My lead candidate now has to be Rick Carlisle. If we don't get him, Billy King isn't doing his job.

-Tim


----------



## sixersonline (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> We need someone who will stand up to AI like Brown did.


I don't know if I can say LB ever really stood up to AI. I would say he tolerated him for the most part, while b*ing, moaning and complaining about him in the press the whole time. That's probably one of the biggest reasons why so many prospective coaches are treating our coaching vacancy like the plague.

I'm really starting to think too much emphasis is being placed on Allen Iverson in this coaching selection process. It obvious there's widespread apprehension still about AI. But I really don't think the concern is as great as everybody has made it out to be, which is making the process more challenging than it really should be. AI will be 28 years old next week. He's had a fairly exemplary season this past year in regards to being professional about the game. (He worked out last off-season, scrimmaged with new teammates during the summer, was more diligent about practice, played a more unselfish brand of ball, did a great job of adjusting his game to mesh with the addition of Van Horn, showed the willingness and ability to play point if asked). 

Aside from getting shot at and arriving late for an elimination game (ok, I know that's bad :sour: ), I can't imagine what more he can do to prove himself.

Obstacles aside. This Rick Carlisle would be my number one choice at this point. I'm as shocked as most that the Pistons discarded this guy given the job that he's done.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

*Bring in Carlisle?*

With Brown gone to Detroit, could Philly bring in Carlisle? I wouldn't mind, he's a good coach. 

Noone else seems to want to be part of the Sixers with Brown gone, JVG saying "no," Tubby Smith turning us down, and Mo Cheeks not even allowed to speak with us. I say run for Carlisle. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Rick Carlisle being fired was insane to me. If you look at that Detroit team it sure doesn't look like a 50 win team or an Eastern Conference Final team to me. He seemed like he did a great job executing throughout the season, but had several bad breaks in the playoffs (Billups going down, Okurs put back not falling). 

It is a lot like the *Detroit* Lions situation, where they fired MoronWegg for Mariucci, but then again I didnt see Carlisle pick kick in overtime.. 

Right now, I would move Carlisle to the number 1 priority, and keep Eddie Jordan close at number 2.

I think either of those guys could be good also if we intend on dealing AI, Jordan is young so he would be a nice guy to rebuild with, and Carlisle showed what he could do emphasizing defense and teamwork, not having a superstar.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> Carlisle showed what he could do emphasizing defense and teamwork, not having a superstar.


But we have a superstar...


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

*Mo Cheeks available?*

Portland forum speaks... 



> Carlisle's firing, after posting back-to-back 50-victory seasons in his first two years as a head coach, set off a chain reaction around the NBA. The Trail Blazers, who just this past week told the Philadelphia 76ers they wouldn't allow Coach Maurice Cheeks to interview there, have changed their minds.


Looks like the Blazers are looking at Carlisle and letting Mo speak with Philly now. Lookin' good if you ask me, I would love to have Cheeks here.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

Wow thats quite interesting. This offseason is really nuts regarding coaches, there are still 2 teams playing and it seems like its being overshadowed by all this movement.

When I was said that he did so well without a superstar, that was talking about it we deal AI 
V V V V V V



> I think either of those guys could be good also if we intend on dealing AI, Jordan is young so he would be a nice guy to rebuild with, and Carlisle showed what he could do emphasizing defense and teamwork, not having a superstar.


Thats why he fits in well with rebuilding, he showed he can make some role players into a contender. 

Now with Mo Cheeks moving back into a possibilty this is really nuts!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Cheeks gets permission*

Portland Trail Blazers Coach Maurice Cheeks received permission today to interview for the Philadelphia 76ers' vacant coaching job, possibly dooming the candidacy of Eddie Jordan, a Nets assistant who interviewed for that same position earlier this week. 

Maurice coming to Philly!? Can he fill the shoes of Larry Brown? It'll be a tough thing to do but Cheeks may be one to do it, what do you think?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Link?

But if it's true, NICE!

Put this up in the Sticky coaching thread, Marcus.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*grr*

Dont you love suspense. I am thinking we will defintely wait til the end of the finals to name a coach. I doubt Eddie Jordan would leave now. Which if it goes 7 games, would be the 18th. Thats only 8 days before the draft!!!

Sure we dont have any picks other then 50, but you see what goes on during the draft, massive movement across the league. We need someone who knows what he wants for next year.

Here's what Billy King is thinking


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*jeeze*

I havent heard any news of the job in 2 days. I understand Billy King is being patient, but I think its pretty obvious he is either, waiting to see if Cheeks will be available or waiting for the finals to end to name Eddie Jordan coach.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

At least you guys won't have to worry about Tim Floyd. :laugh: 

I think Cheeks would be best suited for the job. Can he and AI get along?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> At least you guys won't have to worry about Tim Floyd. :laugh:
> 
> I think Cheeks would be best suited for the job. Can he and AI get along?


True with the Tim Floyd talk. Yikes.

But yeah, I think that AI and Cheeks would get along - they have some things in common. Both Sixers, both loved by Philly, and Cheeks was an assistant in Philly so Iverson probably knows him already. I'm torn between Cheeks and Eddie Jordan, truthfully. I like Jordan, I wouldn't mind giving him a chance here in Philly.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

I think both Jordan and Cheeks are candidates that could coexist with Iverson. 

I just really want to see who the coach will be, how much longer can we go with nothing to talk about?!!


----------



## Excel (Aug 5, 2002)

If Cheeks can turn around that trainwreck in Portland, he should do a good job in Philly!!

As far as Eddie Jordan goes, I'd hate to see him leave Jersey. But he's paid his dues.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> I think both Jordan and Cheeks are candidates that could coexist with Iverson.


Maybe they can hire Dr. Dre and Snoop Dogg as assistant coaches. That might help.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> I think both Jordan and Cheeks are candidates that could coexist with Iverson.
> 
> I just really want to see who the coach will be, how much longer can we go with nothing to talk about?!!


I didnt know Jordan was ever a candidate Hes about to own Milwaukee anyway


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I didnt know Jordan was ever a candidate Hes about to own Milwaukee anyway


Funny Funny Funny you jokester. 

Maybe Eddie can come here and make everyone in Pihladelphia remember HIM as the only Jordan who was ever important in basketball.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny Funny Funny you jokester.
> ...


I knew you would like that


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

With the finals now over, I expect a move soon. I am thinking Eddie will be the guy, but I hjear Washington is looking at him very hard also.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Darn ..........Scratch off Jordan, turns out hes going back to Washington 

Well boys, who is it? Gene Hackman? he did it in Hoosiers..................


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

From SLAM Online 

_Just got an email from a source that says Randy Ayers will be named the new coach of the Philadelphia 76ers._


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Yup its Randy Ayers

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0619/1570518.html

:no:


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Randy Ayers. :| 

Better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*..*

Yea it isnt an ideal move, but its not that bad.

I think we will see a conservative style of play from Ayres, I dont expect any big changes or moves, but it will be interesting if his realtionship with AI stays the same, and if they can coexist.

Interesting end to the saga.


----------

